# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Sint Janskruid - Artikels

## Petra717

*Sint-janskruid*

*Werking en toepassingen*
Sint-janskruid heeft een antidepressieve werking. Hoe het precies werkt is nog niet helemaal bekend.
Net als de andere middelen tegen depressiviteit lijkt sint-janskruid de natuurlijk voorkomende stoffen in de hersenen te beïnvloeden. Deze spelen een rol bij stemmingen en emoties.
Het wordt gebruikt bij depressiviteit, angststoornissen en slaapproblemen. 

_Depressie_
_Verschijnselen_
Bij depressiviteit is er sprake van een sombere stemming, geen interesse en plezier meer in de dingen van het leven. Iemand die depressief is, voelt zich vaak waardeloos en heeft schuldgevoelens. Ook kunnen mensen met depressiviteit snel geïrriteerd zijn en moeite met inslapen of doorslapen hebben.
_Werking_
Mensen met een lichte tot matige depressie blijken zich door sint-janskruid energieker te voelen en vinden dat het hun stemming verbetert. Het duurt twee tot drie weken voor u het positieve effect merkt. 
Consequent gebruiken
Als u dit middel gebruikt op voorschrift van uw arts, is het belangrijk om het consequent te gebruiken. Het kan enige weken duren voor u een gunstig effect bemerkt. 

_Angststoornissen en slapeloosheid_
Er is niets bekend over de werkzaamheid van sint-janskruid bij angststoornissen en slapeloosheid. 


*Bijwerkingen*
Bijwerkingen treden niet bij iedereen op, maar alleen bij personen die daarvoor gevoelig zijn. Veel bijwerkingen zijn in de eerste week het meest uitgesproken en nemen daarna af of verdwijnen zelfs. Ze gaan weer over als u met het middel stopt.

_Sint-janskruid is geen officieel geneesmiddel._ Dit betekent dat de overheid geen eisen heeft kunnen stellen aan de hoeveelheid en het type onderzoek dat naar de bijwerkingen is gedaan. Het is daarom niet bekend welke bijwerkingen precies op kunnen treden. Vooral zeldzame bijwerkingen kunnen over het hoofd zijn gezien. 
De belangrijkste bekende bijwerkingen zijn vermoeidheid, maag-darmklachten en overgevoeligheid.

_Zelden_Vermoeidheid.Vooral de eerste tijd dat u dit middel gebruikt: maag-darmklachten, zoals misselijkheid en diarree. Dit gaat meestal binnen enkele dagen over, als u gewend bent geraakt aan het middel. U heeft minder last van deze bijwerkingen als u het met wat voedsel inneemt.Droge mond, doordat u minder speeksel aanmaakt. Als u in het begin van de behandeling veel last heeft van een droge mond kunt u de aanmaak van speeksel stimuleren met (suikervrije) kauwgom of door te zuigen op ijsblokjes.Duizeligheid, verwardheid, rusteloosheid of hoofdpijn.Seksuele stoornissen, zoals minder zin in vrijen, moeilijke erectie en te late zaadlozing. Deze bijwerkingen gaan over als u met het middel stopt.Overgevoeligheid voor dit middel. Dit merkt u aan huiduitslag en galbulten, soms treedt ook koorts op.Raadpleeg bij deze verschijnselen uw arts. Geef aan de apotheek door dat u overgevoelig bent voor sint-janskruid. Let er vooral ook zelf op als u geneesmiddelen zonder recept koopt. 
_Zeer zelden_ Huiduitslag door fel zonlicht of UV-licht van een zonnebank.
Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van een van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart, waar u zich zorgen over maakt.

*Hoe, wanneer en hoe lang?*
Kijk voor de juiste dosering in de bijsluiter.
Verdeel uw doses zo goed mogelijk over de dag. Het beste kunt u vaste inname tijdstippen kiezen, om de kans op vergeten zo klein mogelijk te houden.
Na twee tot drie weken kunt u een verbetering van de stemming verwachten. Merkt u na die periode te weinig effect dan heeft voortzetting van het gebruik waarschijnlijk geen zin.

*Dosis vergeten*
Als uw arts u dit middel heeft voorgeschreven, is het belangrijk om het consequent te gebruiken. Alleen dan kunnen u en uw arts het effect goed beoordelen. Mocht u toch een dosis vergeten zijn:
_U gebruikt dit middel drie keer per dag_
Duurt het nog meer dan twee uur voor u de volgende dosis normaal inneemt? Neem de vergeten dosis dan alsnog in. Duurt het nog minder dan twee uur? Sla de vergeten dosis dan over. 


*Wisselwerking*
Dit middel heeft wisselwerkingen met andere medicijnen. In de tekst hieronder staan alleen de werkzame stoffen van deze medicijnen, dus niet de merknamen. Of uw medicijn een van die werkzame stoffen bevat, kunt u nagaan in uw bijsluiter onder het kopje 'samenstelling'.

De medicijnen waarmee de _belangrijkste wisselwerkingen_ optreden, zijn de volgende. 
_Ciclosporine, tacrolimus, everolimus en sirolimus._ Dit zijn afweeronderdrukkende middelen. Sint-janskruid vermindert het effect van deze middelen. Uw arts zal de dosering hiervan verhogen. Als u stopt met het gebruik van sint-janskruid, moet de dosering van de afweeronderdrukkende middelen weer worden verlaagd. Vertel uw arts daarom altijd dat u een preparaat met sint-janskruid gebruikt.De middelen gebruikt bij de behandeling van een hiv-infectie: _saquinavir, efavirenz, ritonavir, indinavir, nelfinavir, lopinavir, nevirapine en darunavir._ Sint-janskruid vermindert de werking van deze middelen. Meld uw arts daarom dat u een preparaat met sint-janskruid gebruikt. Uw arts moet dan de dosering van deze middelen aanpassen en de hoeveelheid in het bloed in de gaten houden.Het hartmiddel _digoxine._ Sint-janskruid kan de werking van digoxine verminderen. Meld uw arts daarom dat u een preparaat met sint-janskruid gebruikt. Uw arts kan dan de dosering van digoxine eventueel aanpassen. Als u al een tijdje digoxine en sint-janskruid gebruikt, mag u niet zomaar stoppen met de sint-janskruid. De hoeveelheid digoxine in uw bloed kan dan namelijk teveel stijgen, waardoor u kans heeft op bijwerkingen. Overleg dan met uw arts voor advies. _Bepaalde slaap- en rustgevende middelen en antidepressivum (midazolam en alprazolam)._ Sint-janskruid vermindert de werking van deze middelen. Vertel uw arts dat u sint-janskruid gebruikt. Uw arts zal u waarschijnlijk een ander slaapmiddel voorschrijven._Een middel tegen hartritmestoornissen, namelijk kinidine._ Sint-janskruid vermindert de werking van dit middel, waardoor de hartklachten weer erger kunnen worden. Uw arts zal daarom, als de combinatie echt nodig is, de hoeveelheid kinidine in het bloed laten meten en eventueel de dosering aanpassen. _De anticonceptiepil_. Sint-janskruid vermindert de betrouwbaarheid van de pil. Gebruik daarom voor de zekerheid ook condooms als u sint-janskruid gebruikt. _Antistollingsmiddelen, namelijk fenprocoumon en acenocoumarol._ Sint-janskruid vermindert het effect van deze middelen. Als u begint of als u stopt met Sint-janskruid of als de dosering verandert moet de trombosedienst de stolling meten. _Theofylline, een middel tegen benauwdheidsklachten._ Sint-janskruid kan de werking van theofylline verminderen, waardoor de klachten van benauwdheid kunnen toenemen. _Aripiprazol, een antipsychoticum._ _Imatinib, een middel gebruikt bij kanker._ 
Twijfelt u eraan of een van de bovenstaande wisselwerkingen voor u van belang is? Neem dan contact op met uw apotheker of arts. Vertel uw arts altijd dat u sint-janskruid gebruikt.

*Autorijden, alcohol, voeding*
Er zijn voor dit middel geen beperkingen bekend.


*Zwangerschap en borstvoeding*
_Zwangerschap_ 
Over het gebruik van dit middel tijdens de zwangerschap is nog te weinig bekend. Gebruik dit middel daarom NIET als u zwanger bent of binnenkort wilt worden. Raadpleeg uw arts of apotheker voor advies. Mogelijk kan uw arts een middel voorschrijven dat wel veilig is tijdens de zwangerschap.

_Borstvoeding_
Gebruik dit middel NIET als u borstvoeding geeft, of stop de borstvoeding. Het is niet bekend of dit middel in de moedermelk terechtkomt en of het schadelijk is voor de baby. Wilt u borstvoeding geven, overleg dan met uw arts of apotheker. Mogelijk kan uw arts een middel voorschrijven waarvan wel bekend is dat u het veilig kunt gebruiken.

----------


## Indra1

Kan St Janskruid tezamen met paroxetine worden gebruikt? Ik ben paroxetine aan het afbouwen en zit nog maar op een halve per dag. Misschien maakt St Janskruid het afbouwen wat makkelijker? Weet iemand dat?

Groet, Indra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Indra, 

St Janskruid mag je absoluut *niét* gebruiken met Paroxetine! St Janskruid reageerd namelijk op Paroxetine!!!!! 

Daarnaast zijn er wel rustgevende middelen die je wel kan gebruiken... ik zal morgen even voor je kijken naar de namen, want weet ze niet uit mijn hoofd! 

Als je veel moeite hebt met het afbouwen is het misschien een oplossing om langzamer en in kleinere stapjes af te bouwen. De tijd nemen voor afbouwen is heel erg belangrijk! Zo laat je je lichaam wennen en leert het werken zonder de Paroxetine! Een goed afbouwproces verkleint ook duidelijk de kans op terugval!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Indra1

Dank je wel voor de info Petra! Maar goed dat ik dat weet. Ik wist niet dat St Janskruid en paroxetine geen goede combinatie was. Ben wel erg benieuwd naar die andere middelen waar je het over hebt. Als je dat nog voor me wilt opzoeken?
Ik ben inderdaad van plan om nu een hele tijd op die halve te gaan zitten en dan heel rustig te gaan minderen. Ik wil absoluut niet meer terugvallen namelijk. 

Groetjes, Indra

----------


## Agnes574

*Sint-janskruid: doeltreffend, maar weinig gebruikt*


**Sint-janskruid tegen depressies*
Het is voor niemand nog een geheim: antidepressiva worden in ons land tegenwoordig massaal voorgeschreven. Hoewel ze soms de beste remedie lijken te zijn voor een chronisch of tijdelijk gevoel van onbehagen, zijn deze geneesmiddelen nochtans niet de enige oplossing voor het probleem. Sint-janskruid, dat sinds de oudheid gebruikt wordt voor humeurstoornissen, is een zeer interessant alternatief.

*
*Sint-janskruid als antidepressivum: doeltreffendheid bewezen*
"De gegevens waarover we nu beschikken, leren ons dat sint-janskruid een reële impact heeft op de symptomen van depressies, tenminste wanneer het gaat om lichte of matige depressies", vertelt dr. Fossion, psychiater aan het UVC Brugmann. Volgens verschillende onderzoeken, zou sint-janskruid doeltreffender zijn dan een placebo en even doeltreffend als een klassiek antidepressivum… en het zou minder bijwerkingen hebben dan antidepressiva. In 2005 is sint-janskruid trouwens door de WGO erkend als een doeltreffend antidepressivum voor lichte depressies. In Duitsland wordt de plant zelfs beschouwd als eerstelijnsgeneesmiddel en kan alleen verkregen worden op voorschrift. In Nederland en België kan sint-janskruid zonder voorschrift verkregen worden.


**Artsen hebben niet de gewoonte sint-janskruid voor te schrijven*
Ondanks deze bemoedigende gegevens, wordt sint-janskruid in Nederland en België zelden als eerstelijnsgeneesmiddel voorgesteld. "In de praktijk van de psychiaters wordt sint-janskruid zeer zelden voorgeschreven. Men schrijft het wel meer voor aan jongeren of aan mensen die terughoudend zijn ten opzichte van geneesmiddelen", vervolgt dr. Fossion. Blijkbaar wordt het voorschrijfgedrag beheerst door een jarenlange gewoonte… en door de gedachte dat een 'echt' geneesmiddel nog altijd doeltreffender is.


**Voorzichtig zijn met de combinatie van sint-janskruid en andere geneesmiddelen*
Ook al is sint-janskruid een plant, u doet er goed aan eerst een arts te raadplegen. "Er bestaan verschillende manieren om een depressie te behandelen. Een arts raadplegen is zeker aangewezen, des te meer omdat de combinatie van sint-janskruid met andere geneesmiddelen soms voor problemen kan zorgen." Door het effect op de stofwisseling, kan sint-janskruid inderdaad de werking van sommige geneesmiddelen beïnvloeden. Soms wordt de werking verhoogd, soms belemmerd. Dat is het geval met antivirale middelen, anticoagulantia en anti-epileptica, waardoor deze middelen toxisch of minder doeltreffend kunnen worden. Tot slot, sint-janskruid kan de doeltreffendheid van sommige anticonceptiepillen verminderen.


**Een effect vergelijkbaar met dat van antidepressiva?*
"Sint-janskruid heeft blijkbaar minder bijwerkingen dan de klassieke antidepressiva, wat niet betekent dat er geen bijwerkingen zijn. Sommige bijwerkingen van sint-janskruid zijn zelfs vergelijkbaar met die van antidepressiva: fotosensibilisatie, een droge mond, misselijkheid…" Dit bevestigt de stelling dat sint-janskruid op dezelfde manier zou werken als klassieke antidepressiva, namelijk door de concentratie van sommige neurotransmitters in de hersenen te verlagen. Zoals antidepressiva, moet sint-janskruid om doeltreffend te zijn gedurende minstens zes maanden gebruikt worden. De dagelijkse dosis varieert tussen 600 en 900 mg.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Tess71

Ik vind het jammer dat ik het niet uit kan proberen want het lijkt mij een prima middel, helaas ben ik aan de AD en dat gaat niet samen.

Waar ik ook benieuwd naar ben is of het ook tegen angst helpt want daar slik ik AD voor, depressief ben ik namelijk niet.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------

